# GMS Pricing on `05



## JOHNNC (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey all,

Heard rumors that starting on June 1st
GM will offer GMS pricing to everyone
to move dealer stock.

Anyone have a clue to what it might be
on an `05 Goat?

Thanks


----------



## saabdue (May 24, 2005)

It's about $3,000 off MSRP. I get GMS through my father-in-law and its a good deal. I still haven't heard any word on financing options.
Anyone else hear anything??

Saabdue


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

That is the rumor that I have heard also, I already get it from my employer anyway, it should be the invoice price.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

So if i buy at invoice i will get another $3000 off???Invoice is around $29,000 so the car will be $26,000?Jt


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Invioce is 31k, that was were I started dealing with the dealership. As far as an aditional 3k, that would rock. You could get one for around 28k, 3 more than I payed for the 2004 new, that would make it a steal!


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I was checking dealers invoice online and its less then $30,000.....I wroteto a few dealers for their best prices on the net and hope a few will get back to me.Jt


----------



## PeteyPete (May 30, 2005)

Anyone know what the GMS price is?


----------



## lionsfan54 (May 15, 2005)

If I remember correctly, it was $29,900... but that may have been including $1,000 off for that hot button thing.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Just check on the net Dealers Cost $29,873,Now if we wait a month or 2 i think there will be rebates over $2,000 or more in Aug or sept or Low interest rate.The dealers around me have GTOs and one dealer has 5 or them.I want to wait another month or 2.I am not worrying about them selling out not as of yet.I just want to get another month or 2 with my 2002 mustang gt.I am seeing that they are not big sellers in Nj NY Pa area because i see only mustangs are selling and don't see may mustang GTs at all and ratter get a GTO with the 400hp and i am sure they are built better.Jt :cool


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

He's right, its about 29,900 with GMS discount and 1,000 bonus cash. Not bad, but I would love to get an 05 for 27,000. Waiting patiently, driving my old 98 Corvette, with a measly 345hp. :rofl:


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

well we are almost in june and lets see whats selling at Pontiac,I have been going to their website and still seeing the same GTOs not being sold.Are they Asking too much???I think we can get a good deal when aug comes around unless GM comes with a great rebate in July on these cars.I am just waiting and see what happens.I am not going to run out and hand them $30,000 when i know in a few months i can get the car cheaper,unless you really need a car now?Jt


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GMbuypower.com and pontiac.com can be somewhat misleading as some dealers are pretty sloppy in updating their inventories. FYI.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

True, 3 months ago I went looking for an 04 and the dealer is still showing that they have it on buypower. They don't. The 04's are gone. Why is someone elses incompetence always turning out to be my problem.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

went to GM website and looked for a dealer near me and this dealer has 6 GTOs in stock.Not wanting to waste my time i wrote them that I want a GREAT price.They sent me a Email saying they can give me the car at $31,867......Great price i think NOT its over their INVOICE.If she writes me i will write back tell her is she DRUNK or something.I can get that price with NOOOOOO problem,just by walking into a dealership.I think i can still holdout till early Aug or Sept.Don't want to rush and give them my money so quick.If i want to pay that much i am sure i can get a 2006 in sept or oct for that price..Johnny :seeya:


----------



## conejo148 (Apr 22, 2005)

*New 04's*

There are 276 (+/- a few,) new 04's left on lots. 

There are only 31 M6's nationwide. GMS is $30,500 for arguments sake for A4's, 29,900 for M6s, plus incentives. 

All this from DealerWorld this AM, , so take it FWIW.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I got GMS when I bought mine three months ago on account of my dad being a GM retiree. It amounted to about 11 percent off MSRP. I can't recall the exact sale price (my paperwork's at home, and I'm at work), but if you take the MSRP of $33,690 for a six-speed car and multiply it by .89, you get $29.984.10, which seems about right.


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

My immediate family has worked for GM-affiliated companies for ~38 years now and you get the GMS discount and NOTHING else. MSRP - GMS; that's it. It used to be haggle your best price then lay the GMS down... not any more. *dam them* lol... if the dealer's really cool they may let you go below the GMS - but usually if you use it, that's all you get. No haggling, no nothin. Sucks... but worth it if you don't like spending 45min getting the price down, which may be hard on the GTO since it's doing pretty well this year. Happy Hunting, all :cheers


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

My local dealer wanted $31,867 but just got a email today say that they are doing a GM Employee Pricing Minus rebate,,,,Was thinking also a rebate but thinking as of now I don't think they are giving me a rebate too.Think MINUS REBATE means NOOOO rebate i guess???Johnny


----------



## tump (Jun 2, 2005)

You dont take the Employee discount off invoice it comes off MSRP and it is around 3- 4 grand off depending on the options selected. After the Gm card discount of 1000 and Hotbutton the GTO should cost around 28000-29000 plus tax title tags. 460 a month lease 36+ months 12 k a year ,or 542 a month payment 60 months 4.9percent intrest. with Tax included.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

2005 M6 GMS=$30,230 in California


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

GM has all GMS prices on the buypower this morning. $30,995 Auto, $30,293 stick. That is BS because 3 months ago I got quoted $29,995 on an auto GMS -rebate. Sounds like they are not including the $1000 rebate, even though on the website it says it includes all incentive. I'll just wait until after July 5th and use my GMS when their sales die down after this crazyness. Hopefully the rebate will go up after that.

NOBMWFORME, you may be right, my price is for Indiana, it may be slightly different for you.


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

I stand corrected by C5ORGTO, Thank you.


----------

